# EMERGENCY



## bmarie (Aug 25, 2017)

This morning I received news that 2 of my does have gone missing..they are strictly pets and it is important that they make it home whole! Is it likely that they will come back because of the food source? I'm not sure if the storm spooked them off or if they dug off to another planet. I'm stressing a lot right now. Please leave me some hope


----------



## animalmom (Aug 25, 2017)

I've had a couple rabbits get out of their cages and found they didn't go very far.  One was a 6 week old kit who managed to crawl up an empty hay feeder and fall out.  He seemed to come to the sound of my voice, so I sang a silly song over and over until he came out far enough that I could catch him.  The other one was a 3 month old doe who got out and went further, like 20 feet from the rabbitry.  I ended up slowly walking her around a hay round until I could catch her.  

I would not give up hope.  Your does are in unexplored territory and as a prey animal they are not too pleased to find themselves in that situation.  Can you go out and try to talk to them even if you don't see them... doesn't have to be a great conversation, just use their names a lot and sound soothing.

Hope you get your does back.  Please keep us posted on their status.  Thanks.


----------



## Calendula (Aug 25, 2017)

This happened to me just yesterday. One of my grow-outs that was separated managed to get out of her cage, and we couldn't find her anywhere inside the barn. We had to leave, so we left the door open a crack and left. When we got home, sure enough, she was sitting outside the door and we managed to catch her.

I wouldn't stress too much. Rabbits don't seem to like going off on long distances from their home, or at least, don't in my case and other cases I have heard of.


----------



## Marie28 (Aug 26, 2017)

I would put a box or dog crate out with food/hay and water. You could also get a live trap.

Hoping for an update!


----------



## bmarie (Aug 27, 2017)

They are back! Thanks for your replies!


----------



## animalmom (Aug 28, 2017)

Well now that they are home and have had an excellent adventure, we would like to have pictures of the travelers, pretty please and thank you!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Aug 29, 2017)

That's great!!! Do you know how they got out in the first place?


----------



## bmarie (Aug 29, 2017)

They were digging digging digging, thankfully I caught them back in the barn and fixed up the hole. Now something (probably a coyote) is digging in from the outside. No worries though, he hit cement and can't get to them. Here are the happy travellers though! 

Lola is the gray and white, and Trixie is the other.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 30, 2017)

Cute little rascals!! Glad they didn't stay out too long.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 30, 2017)

Aww, cute! Glad they are home safe!


----------



## lcertuche (Aug 30, 2017)

I had a big black lop eared buck got out of his cage and disappeared for several months then on day one of the neighbor kids showed up at my door and said they found him behind their house.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ah, yes. Digging. I've had a rabbit dig almost a complete burrow in less than an hour. Its a real pain. 
Cute little bunnies!


----------

